# James Thompson Injured, Out Of Fight With Bobby Lashley



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Dan Charles steps in



> Bobby Lashley and James Thompson are apparently just not meant to rematch. An injury has forced Thompson out of next week’s Bellator 138 bout with Lashley and Dan Charles has stepped up as a replacement.
> 
> Bellator officials confirmed the switch to MMAjunkie.
> 
> ...


----------

